# 17.2 IRISH HUNTER CHESTNUT GELDING STOLEN



## horses1521 (7 August 2009)

17.2 CHESTNUT IRISH HUNTER STOLEN WHILE ON LOAN HE HAS 3 WHITE SOCKS LAST SEEN IN APPERLEY NEARTTIRLEY GLOUCESTER HE HAS DJD IN HIS BACK HOCKS   IF YOU SEEN THIS HORSES PLS EMAIL ME ON HORSES.2103@HOTMAIL.CO.UK


----------



## mrsew (7 August 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Helen.  Good luck with your search, I am in Leicestershire but will certainly keep an eye out.  Sxx


----------



## Cuffey (7 August 2009)

Helen have emailed you--re Stolen Horse Register Q form, Missing Horses on loan etc.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (7 August 2009)

ill keep my eye out, fairly near there...
hope you find him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 good luck


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (7 August 2009)

He sounds like a horse that would stand out in a crowd, will keep a look out around here, I'm in the Bath area.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 August 2009)

I am just up the road in Tewkesbury, do you have any pics? Who was he loaned to?


----------



## Tiffany (9 August 2009)

So sorry to hear he's gone missing. I'm not in your area but I'll certainly keep my eyes and ears open. Any piccies? PM me if you'd rather?

Fingers crossed you find him.


----------



## spacefaer (10 August 2009)

I'm just down the road in Eldersfield - any pics? Can keep an eye out.  Has he been moved without asking/telling or stolen from loan home?


----------



## Wimbles (10 August 2009)

Any pictures?


----------



## horses1521 (15 September 2009)

he is at at a farm at tirley hill


----------



## Shilasdair (16 September 2009)

Don't understand your situation, Helen1521, but the folk in charge of grazing on May Hill are currently trying to find the owners of a horse.
It was a chestnut gelding, can't remember more, only that it was freezemarked and had been left out on the hill for the past 4 yrs.
S


----------



## horses1521 (17 September 2009)

my horse is not freezemarked  and my horse went on loan and he was at a farm at tirley hill tirley  gloucestershire  im trying to get him back this person had him her name is nmary preedy  ash rd northway tewkesbury


----------



## horses1521 (17 September 2009)

he was loaned 2 m preedy of ash rd northway  <font color="blue">  </font>


----------



## xtabbyx (30 October 2009)

was he loaned to mary preedy?


----------



## xtabbyx (4 April 2010)

hi 
i have pm'd you but you haveen't replied. please reply soon as i think i may have some bad news for you


----------



## cronkmooar (4 April 2010)

Have you tried the email address on the first post - this person might not be a regular user


----------

